# Grizzly G0452 6" Jointer



## Rockfoot (Jul 22, 2015)

I've had this same jointer for a few years now and am also very please with it. It's heavy and stable, yet still mobile. A quality machine at a great price.

What knives did you get and did you notice a difference over the stock knives? Mine are still cutting smooth, so haven't needed to change them yet.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought T1's from Oella Saw & Tool. Price Seemed fair from the all the comparisons I did. They came within 3-4 days. I have not put them on yet. So I can't say how well they cut. I went with T1's instead of carbide due to cst and a lot of different recommendations. Most of the stock i am milling now is less than 5 ", so I just moved the fence to avoid the nick. I tried one on those honing stones that you use while the blades are still installed. One word. JUNK! I'll get to changing the blades out shortly.


----------



## jiggles (Nov 26, 2014)

I had an 8" Grizzly jointer for 12 or 13 years. It was an excellent tool. I also had the 12" table saw and 16" bandsaw. I had them for as many years and more. When I moved, instead of taking up space on the truck I opted to sell all three. I have since purchased a new 10" table saw and the anniversary model band saw from Grizzly. In comparing pricing vs what they do I couldn't beat Grizzly, again. I was thinking about the 6" jointer but picked up a drum sander instead and use my thickness planer and table saw for jointing. That way I can joit up to about 12" wide boards. The 8" jointer took up quite a bit of space in the garage/workshop. Out of the three tools I only had three problems, 1. When the table saw and the jointer came, the instructions had me wiring the two wrong. Instructions had the 5 hp table saw wired at 20 amps and the 2 hp jointer wired at 30 amps, both 240v/1ph. 2. The capacitor went out on the table saw motor. 3. I was not very happy with the table on the bandsaw, it kept shifting out of level. The new tools do not have those problems, at least not yet. I found that my 12" and the 8" were overkill for what I really needed. That is why I chose the 10" saw and no jointer. Best of luck, with your new toy!


----------

